

Live star map in HTML5 - lloeki
http://www.nakshart.com/

======
BasDirks
Beautiful. The controls are a bit messed up though; it tends to spin out of
control if you drag it too far.

------
toomuchcoffee
Hangs while "geo-locating your position..."

~~~
lloeki
Worked here (OSX, Chrome stable) but had to reload the page after authorizing
the website to properly locate me.

